# Looking at a 90-Two



## Slater (Jun 28, 2008)

I've about made up my mind to buy one of these in 9mm (funds permitting). Most folks seem to be satisfied with them, although there's been the occasional complaint of the 90-Two not shooting to POA. I've also heard a couple mentions of a poorly done finish.

You 90-Two owners generally satisfied with the overall performance and workmanship of this gun?


----------



## Nighthawk750 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Love it!*

I got my 90-Two 6 or 8 months ago, installed the factory "slim grip" right away as I have small hands.
This gun is the only semi auto I have ever owned that has never had a problem feeding any type of ammo, not 1 FTF/FTE. I sent the gun off to Dave Olhasso ( David Olhasso's Beretta Site )
for the following mods; (1) standard trigger job 
(2) MB-003 INOX extended knurled Magazine button
(3) stainless trigger
(4) stainless guide rod
(5) new sights (dawson front Hi Vis type / novack rear)
All I can say is WOW!


----------

